# error:1327 invalid drive U:\



## Timbo343 (May 12, 2005)

When installing sophos antivirus on this server i get an error:1327 Invalid Drive u:\. Ive been through the registry and edit all lines where it says U:\program files\common files\installshield and changed the U:\ to C:\. This hasnt solved the problem. 

Does anyone know how to fix this problem???

Cheers


----------



## steingro (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: error:1327 invalid drive*



Timbo343 said:


> When installing sophos antivirus on this server i get an error:1327 Invalid Drive u:\. Ive been through the registry and edit all lines where it says U:\program files\common files\installshield and changed the U:\ to C:\. This hasnt solved the problem.
> Does anyone know how to fix this problem???
> Cheers


Well, - I had the same problem and found these registry keys for IE:
(it was a registry hack I made for redirecting IE Favorites to a specific driveletter)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders

Instead of pointing to a specific drive letter (H:\Favorites) , I set the UNC path for the drive: \\myserver\%username%\Favorites

This solved my problem.
cheers,
Steingro


----------

